# Sonic? Tivo has to give us better



## Stargazer md (Feb 14, 2006)

I have been dumb enough to have purchased Sonic MyDVD twice now, and I still can't get it to run on my new computer.

It worked great for months, and I love it when it works, but if you are unlucky emough that it doesn't work, they are just about useless as far as customer/tech service goes.

Is anyone else having trouble with Tivo desktop 2.2 and MyDVD 6.1.3?

It runs great until you try to edit a show,,, the 'building preview display' window comes on, and then the program locks.

I have seen dozens of complaints about it on the web,,,
Is anyone at TIVO listening?
Can you get us some help?

Stargazer


----------



## HappyTivoPerson (Feb 20, 2006)

I still think about the $50 I paid for Sonic and get kind of sad. I really miss that $50. I could have bought quite a lot of that gasoline I've had my eye on with that $50... 

Nero Vison Express! Edits tivo files in a snap. You have to tell it to open All Files, because it doesn't recognize the .tivo extension. You can take the commercials out of an episode of Futurama in 15 minutes and then burn directly to a DVD. 

The kicker is it was included with an OEM copy of Nero I received with the DVD burner I bought. I already had it when I shelled out the money for Sonic. Doh!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, the issue is with sonic, in that they are including and using an older tivo filter dll.


----------

